# Looking for a yellow raspberry wine recipe!



## Publicover (Jul 28, 2019)

I've got my hand on about 25 lbs of fresh yellow raspberries. I've been making wine kits but this time I want to try and fresh berry wine. Anybody have any yummy recipes out there for me to try? I'm going to do a red raspberry wine at the same time!


----------



## salcoco (Jul 28, 2019)

recipes are the same. https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp check here for some instructions and recipes.


----------



## beano (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow...would love to get a hold of some yellow raspberries!


----------

